# A friend with many benefits: the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich. The new MINI comfortably accommodates four passengers, however now there is room for a fifth up front - the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate. This clever new app not only helps the driver with navigation but also supplies individually tailored information on the road, adapted to suit the current driving situation, making every MINI trip even safer, more comfortable and more exciting than ever before. The system knows the driver's preferred route, reminds him when it is time to refuel, messages him about impending appointments or planned telephone calls, reports traffic information in real time, assists in locating parking spaces, and directs the driver on foot to his final destination. The MINI Connected XL Journey Mate is available for the new MINI from April 2014. To use the system, the vehicle must be equipped with the Wired package, which includes the Professional Navigation System.

The diverse functions of this innovative travel companion have been merged into an app, which evaluates data from various sources and uses this to generate a range of useful information for the driver. Full use is made of the unique possibilities afforded by the intelligent networking between driver, vehicle and the environment resulting from incorporating the Apple iPhone in the operating system of the MINI. For MINI Fans who spend a lot of time in their cars, the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate quickly becomes a trusted companion, and one that quickly shows its usefulness not only in the vehicle but also on the smartphone.

Apple iPhone users can plan a trip on their mobile phone, taking into account calendar entries and any appointments they have at their destination. As soon as the smartphone is connected to the MINI at the beginning of the journey, the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate calculates whether there is enough fuel for the trip and highlights service stations en route, it indicates the expected time of arrival and gives weather information for the final destination. All this and Real Time Traffic Information is displayed on the MINI's 8.8-inch on-board monitor. The system is navigable via the new MINI Touch Controller and multifunctional steering wheel buttons and is intuitive and simple to use.

In the course of the journey, the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate guides the driver when required to a petrol station that can be reached without any major diversion, assists in selecting intermediate stopping points, and suggests possibilities for parking in the vicinity of the destination. In addition, the virtual travel companion can remind the driver of particular activities by emitting audible or visual signals. Upon request, the MINI Connected XL Journey Mate can also remind him of calendar entries from his iPhone. Self-composed memos can be stored and then called up at the appropriate moments. The app also includes a useful pedestrian navigation service that runs on the smartphone, designed to show the way from the parking space to the destination and back to the car.

Completed trips can be stored, and then later amended. The MINI Connected XL Journey Mate will reliably update the trip with any new information.


----------

